# Ward Soil Test Results/Approach



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

So, I got my soil test results back and I am making some plans for May while most things are shutdown here right now in Michigan.

For my 5,000sq ft lawn I am looking at the following based on my results - 
Elemental Sulfur - 50lb bag of to lower pH by 1.0 unit
SOP at recommended rate of soil test at .875 lb/1,000

I have a couple bags of milo leftover from last season to get my .5lb/1,000 first app of N, but looking to locally source the sulfur and SOP around the Detroit area still so I can hopefully cut out the shipping costs

Anything I'm missing or could look out for?


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

Your test results are very similar to mine. I live in Metro Detroit. I was able to do an online order for store pickup for a 50 pound bag of elemental sulfur for $19.99 from Tractor Supply. You may want to check to see if one is near you, they will still do online orders for store pickup during this pandemic. I don't believe its something they normally stock, but offer online to ship to their store for free. This year I will also be using primarily Ammonium Sulfate fertilizer. It is a 21-0-0 with 24% sulfur in it. This will help give me a nice green up with my higher pH of 7.6. My levels of phosphorus were quite low and my potassium was also a bit low. My first application will be probably a 18-24-12 from Lesco from Site One. You can see if there is a Site One near you, they are all over southeast Michigan. You can create a free account with them and then you'll see the bags of fertilizer on their website. Probably around $30 for a 50 pound bag, which should give you a couple of applications. After my application of 18-24-12 in mid May, I will probably use small doses of the 21-0-0 the remainder of the year and for my fall fertilizing. I get the 21-0-0 for $13 a bag at the Standish Milling Company a couple of hours north of metro Detroit. We go up north every summer, so I just pick up a few bags each year for $13 each for the 50 pound bags.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Thanks so much! This is really helpful, I will be looking into Tractor Supply and Site One. I could find milo for about $8 at a local landscaping store last year, but we'll see what prices look like this year and if I can find AS locally for that price I will definitely make the switch


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

downriverlawn said:


> Thanks so much! This is really helpful, I will be looking into Tractor Supply and Site One. I could find milo for about $8 at a local landscaping store last year, but we'll see what prices look like this year and if I can find AS locally for that price I will definitely make the switch


My soil test showed really high levels of Calcium, so I have stopped using Milo for the time being. Other members on this forum suggested I use Ammonium Sulfate since it doesn't have the excess Calcium and the sulfur will help keep my pH in check and help aid the grass to use up the nutrients better. I have a heavy clay soil with a high pH. The absorption of nutrients isn't very good, so when I do normal levels of feedings, most of the nutrients aren't being utilized and washed away. I plan on doing a spoon feeding approach with the ammonium sulfate (21-0-0) to help slowly feed my lawn throughout August to October so my lawn will utilize the nutrients in a more efficient manner. I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogen per 1,000 sqft per year. I'll do around 1 pound of nitrogen in May and then another 3 pounds from late August to late October/early November. That equates to around 1 pound per month in the fall months. Last fall I did 0.50 pounds of nitrogen every 2 weeks to get a total of 3 pounds of nitrogen. It stored nicely over the winter and my lawn is super green right now compared to a lot of other houses, so I won't really need much nitrogen in the spring months.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

doogie89 said:


> Other members on this forum suggested I use Ammonium Sulfate since it doesn't have the excess Calcium and the sulfur will help keep my pH in check and help aid the grass to use up the nutrients better.


AS sounds like the way to go for us with high pH soil for sure!


doogie89 said:


> I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogen per 1,000 sqft per year.


Wow, last year Ward showed a recommendation of 2.375lb's of N for the year, this year 2lb's total! I have been doing milo the last couple years, so I'm fine with toning down the total N this year


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

I can't read the report, but Ward has a good reputation, so follow their recommendations.


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

doogie89 said:


> I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogen per 1,000 sqft per year.


Wow, last year Ward showed a recommendation of 2.375lb's of N for the year, this year 2lb's total! I have been doing milo the last couple years, so I'm fine with toning down the total N this year

I live in a new construction sub, so our soils are not the best of quality. I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogren per year right now because I want to ensure the grass has all the food it needs as the soil, roots and lawn establishes itself. Eventually I will probably go down to 3 pounds per year, but until my soil improves I will stick with 4 pounds.


----------



## doogie89 (Apr 29, 2019)

downriverlawn said:


> doogie89 said:
> 
> 
> > Other members on this forum suggested I use Ammonium Sulfate since it doesn't have the excess Calcium and the sulfur will help keep my pH in check and help aid the grass to use up the nutrients better.
> ...


I live in a new construction sub, so our soils are not the best of quality. I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogren per year right now because I want to ensure the grass has all the food it needs as the soil, roots and lawn establishes itself. Eventually I will probably go down to 3 pounds per year, but until my soil improves I will stick with 4 pounds.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

doogie89 said:


> I live in a new construction sub, so our soils are not the best of quality. I shoot for 4 pounds of nitrogren per year right now because I want to ensure the grass has all the food it needs as the soil, roots and lawn establishes itself. Eventually I will probably go down to 3 pounds per year, but until my soil improves I will stick with 4 pounds.


Probably a good plan. I left my log from last year at my desk at work, now working from home I'm drawing a complete blank on the rates I used last year.


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Ok, finally getting things ordered and doing a sanity check here since this year seems harder than most to source things due to the stay at home order.

After a bunch of reading on high pH and lowering the pH I think I will go in with realistic expectations and kind of experiment with what happens. With that, my shopping list right now includes:

Elemental Sulfur - $20 for a 50lb bag at tractor supply seems worth it to give it a shot. I will put down at 10lb/1,000 for my 5k sq ft lawn

AS - Switching from milo this year for my source of N to complement the high pH

Sulfate of Potash 0-0-50 - @0.875lb K/1,000 per the Ward recommendation - This is my second year doing a soil test and I am slowly bringing up my K, I used MOP last year, but order SOP this year

Anything I'm missing?


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

...I'm thinking about trying Ferrous Sulfate to try the FAS mix, but that might be an option down the road as a next step


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 22, 2020)

i use ward as well, split the sulfur into 2 apps . 5lbs per 1k at a time .

Base Saturation .......Cal/Mag ratio is off , need Mag

may want to go phos free (milo has 4%). may be tying up FE , impacting color


----------



## downriverlawn (May 14, 2019)

Chris1 said:


> i use ward as well, split the sulfur into 2 apps . 5lbs per 1k at a time .
> 
> Base Saturation .......Cal/Mag ratio is off , need Mag
> 
> may want to go phos free (milo has 4%). may be tying up FE , impacting color


Thanks for the insight. I had one leftover bag of milo I just used to get rid of and moving to AS instead So, the 21-0-0 should be a good phos free alternative. I'm not too familiar with base saturation, so I'll take a look and scope out adding Mag


----------

